# Southern London meetup



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Basically, the plan is to meet up in front of the Sutton rail station at 12 PM on Saturday 1st of September and go to one of the local pubs so we can have a chat and get to know each other a bit better. 

It will be nice to see some of the members here in person and help each other. Hopefully we can form a group that meets up on a more regular basis.

If anyone is interested, please leave your name on this thread so I have an idea of how many people are coming.

PS: I'm gonna add a bit more detail regarding the location later on so that people have a good idea of where to meet up. Stuff like nearby shops, landmarks, etc.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

This doesn't seem to be working out too well so far. 

Can people post any suggestions that might improve this meetup?

I don't have much experience with this.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm aborting this meetup because of lack of interest. :|

I'm going to put another thread on the coping section about a new meetup taking place in central London in the Marylebone area.

Check it out if you're interested.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

You might of already used this site but it might be a better option to advertise on, I'll post it anyway. http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

SambaBus said:


> You might of already used this site but it might be a better option to advertise on, I'll post it anyway. http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


Looks like that will be my last resort.

Not many people seem interested in coming to the meetup I've posted on the coping forums.

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Darn, if I still lived in London I would come :-S 
I will actually be in East London on the 1st of September but not till quite late in the evening and I'm leaving again the next day pretty early. 

If you plan anymore meetups let me know!


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Knife said:


> Darn, if I still lived in London I would come :-S
> I will actually be in East London on the 1st of September but not till quite late in the evening and I'm leaving again the next day pretty early.
> 
> If you plan anymore meetups let me know!


If this one doesn't work out, then I'll try again in mid-September right after Freshers Week at my uni.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry mate I just saw your personal message. I'm not sure what you are planning, but I am for sure busy on Sept 1st. I would definitely think about meeting some people if this picks up interest, but I have no idea how to get more on board mate. Good luck.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are in the UK and would like to come to a meet in Kent, London, Essex, Sussex, or Surrey then please click the link and ask to join the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/ 
At the moment we only have meets in Kent but if we get enough members from other areas then meets will be set up in those areas too.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If I read this the day you posted it, I would have gone. But I'm only reading it now


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd be more comfortable going to a new group, because social events where everyone but me already know each other are a massive cause of anxiety for me D: would be good if this could happen. I'm actually from Bedfordshire, not London but I'd be willing to travel a bit since there's not many groups around and I'm getting a bit desperate...


----------

